# Scandaroon Pictures



## Scandaroonman (Dec 8, 2001)

I have added some new Pictures to my Scandaroon Photo album please fill free to drop by and take a look.All pictures are of my birds. http://community.webshots.com/user/_mrfreeman


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Scandaroon!

Nice to have you join us and thanks for sharing those pictures of your lovely birds. I have never seen a scandaroon "in the flesh" so really did enjoy the pics.

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Nice pictures.
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Impressive pigeons! How tall are they?

Thanks!

--Ray


----------



## Scandaroonman (Dec 8, 2001)

Thank you for the complements. Scandaroons stand between eleven and twelve inches tall. 

Thanks
Dan


----------

